# Computer turns on and off repeatedly



## Jonny_Neumonic (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm having a bit of trouble. I just installed a new Motherboard, and everything was looking good, but on boot up, the computer will start, turn off, start, etc...

I started testing things piece by piece, and found that when I take the RAM out and start the machine with only CPU and PSU it runs without issue. But the second I put RAM in, it starts with the on, off deal.

My setup includes:
Gigabyte LGA 1366 Motherboard (GA-X58A-UD3R)
3x2gb Corsair DDR3 1600MHz RAM
OCZ Mod X-Stream Pro PSU

Any and all help is greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

What wattage is the PSU?

Are you saying that it runs without memory? Have you checked to be sure the memory is compatible with the motherboard?


----------



## Jonny_Neumonic (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you for your quick reply and warm welcome!

My PSU is 700w, and the RAM is definitely compatible. My new motherboard is the same as my old. After some fiddling around and trouble shooting (I currently have my board on a cardboard box with only the PSU, and CPU attached) I removed/replaced the battery, and tested the RAM individually. Now, instead of a constant on and off, it does it two or three times before it starts launching normally. However, as I started putting pieces back together, I noticed when I reattach my Graphics card, it doesn't start up. 

Thanks again for responding so quickly.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That sounds like a PSU problem. OCZ PSU's are OK but not top quality and all PSU's do degrade over time. How old is the PSU?


----------



## Jonny_Neumonic (Mar 30, 2011)

It's only a year and a half old, maybe pushing 2years. Which PSU would you recommend, in case I need to replace it?


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Corsair is about the best for PSU. This would be one I would buy. Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply


----------



## Jonny_Neumonic (Mar 30, 2011)

Great! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

please look at our Power Supply Selection posting:


----------



## Jonny_Neumonic (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm back again. More troubleshooting. I tried booting with a known good PSU, and it does the same thing. On, off, on, etc. unless I take the RAM out. The Graphic card still doesn't kick on either. Any suggestions?


----------

